
Gas stove cooking routinely generates unsafe levels of indoor air pollution - georgecmu
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/5/7/21247602/gas-stove-cooking-indoor-air-pollution-health-risks
======
kixiQu
I also suspect that the high level of environmental certification the condo I
live in has is not helping, because the ventilation is desperately inadequate.

------
nickgrosvenor
That’s the irony of microwave cooking, it’s actually safer than gas stoves
because of the air quality issue.

~~~
Nextgrid
Why is this ironic? Is microwave cooking actually dangerous?

